# July 10 2011



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I see lots of people advising that we
should save our time and not fish for
flathead during spawn.










This girl laid her eggs and resumed feeding.
I catch so few flathead that I hate to 
miss an opportunity. A skunk during spawn
feels like the skunks I get when they are not in
spawn


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Are the flats spawning now and how about channels?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Again, nice fish there Robby! I haven't been out for a couple of weeks now, been busy lately!

Stampede, yes the flatheads are actively spawning. Most of the channel cats have finished up their spawns at this point. Not all fish spawn at the same time so fish like the one shown here have finished and resumed feeding but there are others likely still spawning for a bit yet.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

hey robbie... nice flattie!.... i like the pics and videos...keep them coming!

someday i'll get all pieces of the puzzle together and catch a flattie... i've been learning everything i can over the last 2 year ... putting it to good use and have started catching bigger channels... biggest i've caught is 10lbs... but haven't got a flathead yet... 

nice catch!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Flathead action has been non existent and 
even the channel cats are feeling the heat.

I caught several channel cats the first of
the month and they slowly tapered off.
Gonna stay inside a while till the weather cools.


----------

